# Detailing product sellers in NI ?



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

Anyone recommend somewhere to buy polishes/waxes here in NI?
I'm after some megs products (#80 and #83) and some snowfoam

Was wondering if the car care centre (Lisburn) sells any of this stuff, not had a chance to give them a ring to find out yet.

Carriage on large items makes it expensive to buy from across the water 

TIA

Pete


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

mini-ni.co.uk guy outside ballymena sells most of megs stuff


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

AC components in Portadown have a very good selection, plus they will order what ever you want in if its not in stock... The supply their own APC snow foam that is very good... Give them a shout!!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Elite Car Products
62c Raby Street
BELFAST
BT7 2GY

Map

Telephone	028 9049 1292
Fax	028 9049 1292

Their products are 1st class ranging from their tyre gloss to their snow foam which is by far the best ive tried


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

Cheers guys, I'll try AC components first, think we've got an account with them at work  didn't know they did this sort of stuff though.

Pete


----------



## trueno86 (May 30, 2006)

Street racer in bangor also has all the stuff. I would try them as well. ask for armo. So easy to deal with


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

mobitune said:


> Cheers guys, I'll try AC components first, think we've got an account with them at work  didn't know they did this sort of stuff though.
> 
> Pete


Not worth the hassle  he didn't have the meguiars products I wanted and was reluctant to order it for me. Ok, wont be going there again!

Will try some of the others. Am I mistaken or did someone say that EastCoastCustoms did some detailing kit?

Pete


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Flip Pete never had ne problems with them oh well we all have bad days


----------

